#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Focus ter ziele - failliet

## AJB

Iedereen op de hoogte? Focus is officieel failliet... Sterkte aan de mensen die hier voor werkten en nog geld tegoed hebben...

Focus Show Equipment B.V. te Amsterdam
KvK: 33235409

----------


## DJ-Jan

Focus? Dé focus??

----------


## RayM

Alweer een groot en gerenommeerd bedrijf ter ziele.
En onder de kleinere bedrijven sneuvelen er ook veel.
Zag bij Troostwijk weer een veiling.

----------


## bvtevents

Faillissementen.com - De meest actuele database met faillissementen, surseances en schuldsaneringen.

gister al verklaard

----------


## geenstijl21

Echt schrikken zeg..... huurde er best veel in, met name Sennheiser draadloos....

----------


## rinus bakker

het verbaast mij niet zo veel.
het bedrijf is het afgelopen de cennium geleidelijk afgegleden door: 
*1e) geldzucht van "investeerders"*
(een heel foute naam eigenlijk want investeren is feitelijk eerst ergens geld instoppen. de organisaties die deze naam dragen zijn meestal bezig zo snel als mogelijk ergens zoveel mogelijk geld uit te halen)
*2e) slecht management* - met een kantoor vol met weinig bezielde 'bureaucraten'
(Zich tot foute beslissingen laten dwingen onder invloed van de eerder genoemde groep - de hebzuchtigen. 
Het feit alleen al dat alles daar in de buurt van de Coentunnel zo "matigjes" verliep, 
terwijl de wereld-economie links en rechts en boven en onder alleen maar "boomde en bubbelde", 
spreekt in dit opzicht ook wel boekdelen.)
Er zullen inderdaad weer een aantal mensen en bedrijven een onterecht forse duw oplopen. 
Voor de mensen die ook de topjaren in de vorige eeuw hebben meegemaakt rest in elk geval die herinnering.
En voor anderen zal ook weer gelden _"de één zijn dood = de ander zijn brood"._ 
Maar deze kaalslag is nooit goed voor onze business als geheel.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Beetje jammer dat journalisten niet alles natrekken...


*Muziekstudio, geluid- en lichtexpert*
Focus Show Equipment is bekend als exploitant van Focus, de grootste studio in Amsterdam, waar onder andere The Rolling Stones en Youp van 't Hek hebben gerepeteerd.

Daarnaast is het bedrijf de geluid- en lichtexpert bij zowat alle grote Nederlandse concerten (zoals die van Marco Borsato) en theaterevenementen (waaronder de Joop van den Ende-musicals en Cirque du Soleil.

*Voortgekomen uit popgroep Focus*
Focus Show Equipment, dat 70 werknemers en 200 freelancers in dienst heeft, is voortgekomen uit de popgroep Focus. Nadat die groep eind jaren zeventig ophield te bestaan, besloten de geluidstechnici Piet Meekel en Henk van der Lely een bedrijf te starten met de apparatuur van de groep.

In 1991 verkocht Van der Lely zijn aandelen in het bedrijf, in 1998 gevolgd door Meekel. De huidige eigenaar is Touchwood Holding, een investeringsvehikel van Wiet de Bruijn en Hans van der Wind, eigenaren van onder meer het Van Dijks Boekhuis in Kampen en bedenkers van de boedelbak. 

*Mogelijke doorstart*
Tegen de Volkskrant zegt curator Marcel Willems de mogelijkheden van een doorstart van Focus Show Equipment serieus te willen bekijken. '_Er is nu eenmaal geen bedrijf in Nederland dat het licht en geluid voor grote evenementen kan doen.'_

Jammer voorlopig voor de werknemers die vooral op de vloer bezig waren...

----------


## Fred van Venetien

Rinus, je houd je in...!

Maar, de lange rij afschuwelijke blunders valt hier ook niet zomaar samen te vatten...

Ik ben in 1979 voor Meekel gaan werken, ben daar na de verkoop aan de huidige eigenaren nog een jaar of 3, 4 mee doorgegaan. De zaken die zich toen afspeelden waren reden om mijn gegevens uit hun systeem te laten halen...

Kort samengevat: Ze hebben 10 jaar geteerd op de zeer goede erfenis van Meekel en consorten, zonder de regels in dit vak te kunnen begrijpen. En dan begint het op te drogen. Wat mij betreft heeft het nog lang geduurd...

Het is een rare mix van verdriet, maar ook triomf voor mij. En dan hou ik me ook echt in...

Sterkte voor de mannen en vrouwen die het niet kunnen missen...

----------


## Hobbes

Hoe dan ook. Recessie slaat dus echt toe! Hopen dat de rest wel zich staande kan houden en er voor zorgen dat NL een icoon kan blijven in evenementen en AV.

Sterkte aan de mannen en dames op vloer...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Damn,

5 jaar geleden zelf een faillissement in deze branche meegemaakt en ik hoop dat alle freelancers er goed uit komen.
toen was het zo dat iedereen maar bleef geloven in de goede afwikkeling.

Het addagio "the show must go on"werd door iedereen ter harte genomen en uiteindelijk werkten we allemaal een maand voor niets omdat alleen op de vloer iedereen elkaar overeind hield, maar achter de schermen het geld wegvloeide.

De opheffingsverkoop bij RR staat iig ineens in een wel heel ander daglicht, hopelijk dat zij uiteindelijk niet helemaal meegezogen zijn door Focus.

----------


## Mike Manders

> '_Er is nu eenmaal geen bedrijf in Nederland dat het licht en geluid voor grote evenementen kan doen.'_
> 
> Jammer voorlopig voor de werknemers die vooral op de vloer bezig waren...



Jammer voor de werknemers inderdaad, maar er zijn wel degelijk diverse bedrijven die dit net zo goed en nog veeeeeeel beter doen..

----------


## vasco

Het is natuurlijk vervelend voor alle medewerkers van en freelancers welke voor Focus werkte.

Hebben er in het verleden altijd veel gehuurd maar zijn 4 à 5 jaar geleden overgestapt naar andere bedrijven en bevriende collega techneuten met eigen equipement omdat de prijzen bij Focus gewoon vele malen hoger lagen dan bij hun concurrenten. Ook boden ze ons wel eens offertes aan waarvan ze dan op de dag zelf iets niet konden leveren i.v.m. een dubbele boeking. Stond ik bijvoorbeeld ineens met een Ramsa i.p.v. een Midas. Dit waren genoeg redenen om met Focus te stoppen voor ons.

Wij gaan ze niet missen en als ik zo lees zijn er meer hier met deze gedachten.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Damn,
> 
> 5 jaar geleden zelf een faillissement in deze branche meegemaakt en ik hoop dat alle freelancers er goed uit komen.
> toen was het zo dat iedereen maar bleef geloven in de goede afwikkeling.
> 
> Het addagio "the show must go on"werd door iedereen ter harte genomen en uiteindelijk werkten we allemaal een maand voor niets omdat alleen op de vloer iedereen elkaar overeind hield, maar achter de schermen het geld wegvloeide.
> 
> De opheffingsverkoop bij RR staat iig ineens in een wel heel ander daglicht, hopelijk dat zij uiteindelijk niet helemaal meegezogen zijn door Focus.



RR was idd bedrijfs activiteiten beeindiging en geen faillisement. Dus of dat in relatie staat tot elkaar...?

Focus is wel een erg grote op het gebied van rigging faciliteiten als ik me niet vergis... dus voor beurzen etc. Je zal maar 100 motortakels nodig hebben. Mag je wel gaan rondshoppen in NL nu.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Je zal maar 100 motortakels nodig hebben. Mag je wel gaan rondshoppen in NL nu.



Moah, sinds wanneer kan AED dat soort hoeveelheden van allerlei materialen niet meer leveren?!

----------


## MusicSupport

> Moah, sinds wanneer kan AED dat soort hoeveelheden van allerlei materialen niet meer leveren?!



Of Rentall of....

Ik had er even bij moeten zetten; wanneer de andere grote verhuurders het niet hebben. Had pas een beurs en de mannen daar hadden ondanks hun eigen grote voorraad toch nog moeite om eraan te komen. Dit omdat de hele verhuurvoorraad van Focus en AED op de AutoRai hing...

----------


## Lala

> Of Rentall of....
> 
> Ik had er even bij moeten zetten; wanneer de andere grote verhuurders het niet hebben. Had pas een beurs en de mannen daar hadden ondanks hun eigen grote voorraad toch nog moeite om eraan te komen. Dit omdat de hele verhuurvoorraad van Focus en AED op de AutoRai hing...



En de hele voorraad van Expotech. 

Maar het is jammer voor de mensen van de vloer. Het is nu afwachten wat er gaat gebeuren, persoonlijk zou ik het niet erg vinden als er geen doorstart word gemaakt........

----------


## renevanh

> '_Er is nu eenmaal geen bedrijf in Nederland dat het licht en geluid voor grote evenementen kan doen.'_



Toen ik dit vanochtend las had ik het idee dat er ergens iets niet klopt...

Feiten: 
- Focus Show Equipment failliet verklaart.
- Medewerkers werken nog minimaal 2 weken door, tot duidelijk is of er een doorstart mogelijk is. Dat zijn dus *alle* 57 vaste medewerkers!
- Veel media aandacht en dan deze uitspraak van de curator.
- Deze passage in een ander stuk van de Volkskrant: 




> Deze week ging dit bedrijf over de kop en dreigde Nederland Theaterland zonder licht en geluid te komen zitten.



Bij de lezers van o.a. de Volkskrant (maar ook andere kranten die dit ook schrijven) ontstaat nu het beeld dat Focus iets doet wat anderen niet kunnen, als die anderen al bestaan in de beperkte kennis van de lezers, nogal een stukje algemene promotie voor Focus als de doorstart er komt.
Dit bereikt uiteraard ook op deze manier de top van bijvoorbeeld het Van de Ende concern, en die top weet echt niks over Ampco/Flashlight, EML, AED, Purple, enz.

Wat vanmiddag in mij opkwam (en nu komt de complottheorie van het jaar in de licht/geluidbranche...): is dit niet een soort reclamestunt...?
Het zou een serieuze gok van het managment bij Focus zijn, maar in deze tijden zou het een enorm duwtje in de rug kunnen zijn, zeker als bijvoorbeeld de bobo's bij Van de Ende schrikken en in Focus gaan investeren omdat ze denken dat anders hun bedrijf ook in de problemen komt...

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik heb absoluut niks tegen Focus, sta er zelf ook als freelancer in het systeem, ik zou het ook enorm zonde vinden als een dergelijk bedrijf moet verdwijnen vanwege de redenen die Rinus verwoord heeft en ik realiseer me heel erg goed dat dit een complottheorie is die nergens op gebaseerd is.
Gewoon even mijn gedachten ventileren... dat is het eigenlijk, meer niet.

----------


## WTT

Ben het niet helemaal eens met Rinus liep er vroeger ook regelmatig rond. 

Maar wat ik toen al riep en nu ook regelmatig hoorde, Is dat focus niet kapot gegaan is door de "graai" cultuur die Rinus schetst maar eerder door de onkunde van het management, een acount manager in ons vak is niet een doorsnee auto verkoper, innoveren is niet iets wat focus in het verleden met visie heeft gedaan. 

Volharden in de arrogantie dat ze beste zijn dat wel. 
Begrijpen dat je personeel op de vloer het belangrijkste goed is dat niet.

Conclusie : de wereld veranderd, je concurrenten ook, materiaal ook, maar de branche niet echt, als je dan denkt dat je, je bedrijf kan laten leiden door mensen die niks met de branche te maken hebben. 
KRIJG JE DIT

----------


## kokkie

> ... zeker als bijvoorbeeld de bobo's bij Van de Ende schrikken en in Focus gaan investeren omdat ze denken dat anders hun bedrijf ook in de problemen komt...



JvdE/Stage Entertainment shopped al genoeg voor hun musicals, misschien niet zo erg voor de reizende, maar voor de vaste musicals voor geluid ook in Engeland en Duitsland. Die jongens willen nou eenmaal ook zoveel mogelijk spullen en service voor iedere Euro, zowel voor licht als geluid.

Maar dat gebral in ieder krantenartikel alsof er echt een gigantische speler op de markt verloren gaat is echt te erg voor woorden!

----------


## rinus bakker

Helemaal eens met *kokkie* en denk dat *renevanh* slecht getafeld had voor zijn hersenkronkels ontstonden. 
Die winkel van Joop is inmiddels wel iets groter geworden - juist toen ze meer en meer klussen zonder Focus gingen doen - zou je haast zeggen. Bij Joop weten ze echt wel beter hoe de wereld in elkaar steekt dan die domme curator en die nog dommere (corrupte?) Volkskrant-j(b)ournalist.
Alleen was men _in Het A'damse Havengebied_ vele jaren lang bereid om met minimale marges of zelfs met verlies te gaan werken om maar 'bij de Joop-klussen te horen'. 
En dat geeft meteen weer te denken over hoe goed de curatoren van de door hen te "verwerken" bedrijven op de hoogte zijn. 
Heb het artikel in de Volkskrant niet gezien, maar wel van een man of vijf gehoord dat de inhoud ervan vooral aardig aansloot bij waar Focus altijd wel heel goed in was:
*Amsterdamse Bluf.* 
Bij sommige klanten werkte dat ook - als ze maar wel met (veel te) lage prijzen kwamen. 
En iedereen weet dat je dat niet eeuwig kunt volhouden. 
Net zo goed als je niet eeuwig op de pof kunt leven. 
Of de mensen kunt blijven besodemieteren. 

Mijn sneer naar de graaiers was vooral hun idee dat ze met die eerste investering de sector - met Joop voorop? - naar de eigen hand zouden kunnen zetten, om dan er weer een veel groter bedrag uit te trekken. Maar nu is het:
*Niet goed? = Geld weg!* 
(juist ook van de goedwillende freelancers. 
en dat terwijl het incompetente management zou kunnen blijven zitten bij een doorstart? Dan zou een "curator" niet echt een "genezer" zijn...)
De (slimme) vaste medewerkers die het hebben kunnen zien aankomen waren natuurlijk al lang bij die toko weg!
En dus is er nu meer ruimte voor de vele bedrijven die hebben bewezen het ook of zelfs beter te kunnen doen. Uit DenHaag, Utrecht, DenBosch, Bemmel, Veghel, Groningen, of noem maar op. En natuurlijk ook zeker nog wel in de regio Amsterdam.

En inmiddels het stukje op de Website van de Volkskrant toch nog even gelezen.
Ofwel hoe de *bestuursvoorzitter* (en *enig bestuurder*! LOL) *van Focus* samen met die journalist (die kennelijk een handicap heeft en geen andere bronnen kan checken) waarschijnlijk een doos of wat grachten-paddo's op hadden, toen dat stukje 'bjoernalistiek' werd gemaakt.
Laten we maar hopen dat een doorstart niet doorgaat, als het met 'bestuursvoorzitters' als deze moet.
Één voordeel - met zulke types heb je geen rigging nodig - om *Kastelen* in de *Lucht* te krijgen. 
_Men heeft daar zijn eigen illusie weten te creeren,_ 
_en accepteert nog niet dat aan elke voorstelling een einde komt,_ _om maar in theatertermen te blijven._ 
_En de krant? = ... alsof het gedrukt staat ..._

----------


## ---

Jammer van al die negatieve berichten over Focus. Net alsof Focus niks goed kon doen. Maar goed laten we er maar van uit gaan dat echte vakmensen weten waar Focus toe in staat is. Iets meer "concullega's" had ik wel gewaardeerd.

----------


## vasco

> Bla...



En misschien mogen we ook weten wie je bent dan?
Dit is wel erg anoniem schoppen tegen mensen die zich wel bekent maken.

----------


## s142918

Als je er dicht bij stond en je leest hier die reacties, dan snap ik wel dat je misschien geen zin hebt om je naam bij een reactie te zetten. Het roddelniveau wil hier nog wel eens hoog liggen, wat mij betreft is dit topic daar een goed voorbeeld van. Als je kijkt hoeveel reacties er gestoeld zijn op daadwerkelijke feiten...? Jullie denken, horen en lezen allemaal een hoop; maar wat daarvan nu wel en geen waarheid is? Denk er wel bij na dat je op deze manier allerlei praat verspreid waar het wereldje helemaal niks mee op schiet. 

Maar goed, da's slechts mijn anonieme mening  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

> Jammer van al die negatieve berichten over Focus. Net alsof Focus niks goed kon doen. Maar goed laten we er maar van uit gaan dat echte vakmensen weten waar Focus toe in staat is. Iets meer "concullega's" had ik wel gewaardeerd.



Ik zie ook een hoop negative berichten, ik zie deze alleen over het management gaan.(correct me if I'm wrong)
Over de kwaliteit van de klussen is volgens mij niks gezegd, alleen dat ze veel te goedkoop waren.

Alleen dit is net zoals het nieuws, eerst de slechte dingen...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Jammer van al die negatieve berichten over Focus. Net alsof Focus niks goed kon doen. Maar goed laten we er maar van uit gaan dat echte vakmensen weten waar Focus toe in staat is. Iets meer "concullega's" had ik wel gewaardeerd.



Volgens mij vindt iedereen het vooral ZONDE dat het bedrijf ter ziele is/gaat en is het nogal vervelend "nieuws" (what's in the word) voor de betrokken mensen.

Echter een faillissement met deze geschiedenis (je kunt het roddelen noemen - maar misschien is het gewoon common knowledge waar teveel mensen van weg hebben gekeken) gebeurt niet "zomaar".

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Over de kwaliteit van de klussen is volgens mij niks gezegd, alleen dat ze veel te goedkoop waren.



Dat zijn jouw woorden (en volgens mij NIEMAND anders zijn of haar woorden in dit topic...)!!

----------


## mhsounds

> Alleen was men _in Het A'damse Havengebied_ vele jaren lang bereid om met minimale marges of zelfs met verlies te gaan werken om maar 'bij de Joop-klussen te horen'. 
> 
> *Amsterdamse Bluf.* 
> Bij sommige klanten werkte dat ook - als ze maar wel met (veel te) lage prijzen kwamen. 
> En iedereen weet dat je dat niet eeuwig kunt volhouden.



Waarvoor die 10 tekens? dat is soms zwaar iritant...

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Waarvoor die 10 tekens? dat is soms zwaar iritant...



Ben ik de enige die dit niet snapt?

Erg jammer dat een groot bedrijf als Focus het niet gered heeft. Van de negatieve berichten kan ik alleen maar zeggen: dit zijn _persoonlijke_ ervaringen en iedereen is *vrij* deze te uiten. 

Bedrijven staan en vallen nou eenmaal, waarschijnlijk de enige reden waarom dit media-aandacht krijgt is omdat het een bedrijf is in de 'stage industrie', welke vlak na The Entertaiment Group failliet gaat.

Sterkte aan de werknemers!

----------


## AJB

Algemene vaststelling:

- Wanneer bedrijven denken dat personeel niet bepalend is voor kwaliteit
- Wanneer bedrijven een slecht betalingsbeleid hanteren
- Wanneer materialen niet op orde zijn
- Wanneer kwantiteit boven kwaliteit gaat
- Wanneer prijs boven veiligheid gaat
- Wanneer ontkent wordt dat de huidige freelancers specialisten zijn en geen "techneuten"

Zullen bedrijven het heel erg moeilijk krijgen. NEE: dat geldt ZEKER niet alleen voor Focus, maar voor zeer veel facilitaire bedrijven. Aangezien producties duurder worden, zal het aantal shows waar mogelijk worden uitgebreid en de optie voor opdrachtgevers om zelf te kopen steeds aantrekkelijker worden. Verhuurbedrijven zullen zich moeten onderscheiden met kwaliteit, iets dat zeer schaars is in "het wereldje".

Ik heb vroeger toch met regelmaat (en veel plezier) mogen werken voor Focus, maar ben daar ook al weer een aantal jaren "flink klaar mee", simpelweg door het verschuiven van poppetjes. Heb echter nog niemand gehoord over de brief die onze "paarse vriendjes" ooit hebben verzonden aan alle freelancers in het bestand, over vaste prijzen en veranderingen van structuur.

De productiewereld moet wakker worden en 1 belangrijke zaak gaan inzien: mensen maken de klus. Bedrijven die dit begrijpen vieren hoogtijdagen in elke financiële situatie, alle anderen krijgen het hoe dan ook moeilijk in de toekomst. En terecht: knopjes drukken, kabels rollen en doosjes schuiven kan elke Chimpansee. Mooi dingen maken op een veilige en professionele manier wordt steeds lastiger: we moeten ons dan ook zorgen gaan maken om het geringe aanbod van goede mensen (!)

Overal in de praktijk hoor je de klacht: stagiaires en mensen die van een opleiding afkomen kunnen niks en zijn te arrogant, kwaliteit van freelancers is te laag, producties zijn onveilig, prijzen zijn te laag, klanten snappen niks van het eindproduct: gek hè? Die markt hebben we zelf gecreëerd, door structureel te concurreren i.p.v. het concentreren op de passie in het vak. Als tandarts of metselaar kun je je "kunstje" doen elke dag, maar in ons vak moet de passie van elke show afstralen.

Mijn duit in het zakje, nogmaals niet gericht op alleen Focus (!)

----------


## Fred van Venetien

Ik zie hier vrijwel geen gossip, alleen constateringen die ik ook al tijden doe... Hier een beetje anoniem pissig gaan lopen doen draagt echt niks bij.

Of het Amsterdamse bluf is weet ik niet, maar wat ik knap vind is als je plat op je muil in de modder ligt, dat je dan nog steeds vertelt dat je de beste hardloper bent... 

Het is verschrikkelijk jammer dat al die kleine poppetjes in zo'n bedrijf zwaar de lul zijn, en dat de gekende veroorzakers goede zaak met de curator mogen maken.

Het zou een beetje flauw zijn als je hier dan weer anoniem op reageert, kijk eens wie ik ben...!

----------


## Hansound

Wat ik me nu afvraag,
Hoe ziet het er voor alle free lancers die nog facturen hebben opstaan bij focus uit ?
En wat is de betalingstermijn bij Focus ?   Maanden ???  dan kan het voor veel mensen een echt groot drama worden :Confused:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Wat ik me nu afvraag,
> Hoe ziet het er voor alle free lancers die nog facturen hebben opstaan bij focus uit ?
> En wat is de betalingstermijn bij Focus ?   Maanden ???  dan kan het voor veel mensen een echt groot drama worden



De freelancers zullen allemaal hun claim moeten indienen bij de curator. Dan komen ze netjes in de wachtkamer waar o.a. de belastingdienst vooraan zit (en reken maar dat die nogal wat te plukken heeft).

----------


## AJB

Als je nu nog geld hebt open staan kun je je beter alle kosten en moeite besparen: dat ga je niet krijgen hoogstwaarschijnlijk. Het vaste personeel mag als eerste, vervolgens de belastingdienst, dan de curator (zijn eigen salaris), vervolgens de inkoop-schuldenaren en als laatste de freelancers. Omdat het natuurlijk niet lekker gaat met bedrijven die failliet gaan, kun je er rustig vanuit gaan dat je je geld niet krijgt. Mocht er iets worden betaald is dat zeker niet het volledige bedrag...

Sad but true.

----------


## rinus bakker

> ... dat echte vakmensen weten waar Focus toe in staat is ... .



Wat is "echte vakman" in dit verband? Ik heb de euvele moed mezelf daar ook toe te rekenen. 
En ik ken er toch aardig wat die - net als ik - maar al te goed weten "_waar Focus toe in staat is_ /was" .... 
En dat kun je dan op meerdere manieren uitleggen. De topklussen deden ze al steeds minder en minder.
Er zijn klanten die komen allereerst om de beste kwaliteit, er zijn er ook die komen vooral om de laagste prijs. Focus zat in een glijvlucht. 
Zeg maar de keuze tussen Mercedes/BMW/Audi < of > Lada/Dacia/Tata.
Mijn eigen ervaringen met de failliete winkel zijn (in het nieuwe millenium) zonder meer triest te noemen. 
Heb je echte prutsers die leiding geven op kantoor, dan leidt dat nooit tot een 100% goed product op de weg, hoe hard die gasten daar ook nog proberen om er het beste van te maken.




> Iets meer "concullega's" had ik wel gewaardeerd.



Van dat begrip bestaan ook twee invullingen. 
Laten we het erop houden dat de *'concurent'* in laatste Focus-jaren ook veel zwaarder werd gewogen dan de '*collega*'. 
Voorbeelden te over, maar dan wordt het hier een modderpoel.

En .... *Fred Van Venetien* ... wow, dat is lang geleden!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Welkom op dit forum.
Al is de aanleiding voor jouw binnenkomst hier verre van leuk.

----------


## bones2001

> En .... *Fred Van Venetien* ... wow, dat is lang geleden!  
> Welkom op dit forum.
> Al is de aanleiding voor jouw binnenkomst hier verre van leuk. 
> __________________



Ha, van deze kant ook welkom Fred.
Wordt hier aardig druk met Velsenaren zo...

----------


## rinus bakker

> Wordt hier aardig druk met Velsenaren zo...



Dus degenen die al dik 10 jaar 'geëmigreerd' zijn naar Friesland 
tellen toch nog als Velsenaar? Heb ik ook mooi een dubbel paspoort.  :Cool:  

_Maar waar je ook gevestigd bent, het gaat erom dat je de feiten kent._
_En een rechte rug houdt als vent, en niet achter de CEO-bluf aan rent._
_En wat je verder ook van het Focus debacle vind,_ 
_voor het management is vast wel plaats in de zak van de Sint._  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fred van Venetien

Ha de Mannen! 

Rinus, de aanleiding is vervelend, maar ik kon het toch niet laten...

Hoewel ik me uit een soort medelijden erg in houd... zou ik een indrukwekkende lijst van ongein over de patient kunnen oplepelen, en was dit ook echt wel van plan. Maar een mens word ouder, en ook wijzer(!), in ieder geval word de bloeddruk lager, dus... laat maar.

Alleen die krantenartikelen, overduidelijk gedeeltelijk afkomstig van K. van de F. deed mij de haren weer recht overeind gaan! Allemachtig, ik heb deze gang van zaken tot op de komma voorspeld, maar ja, ik was dom Meekel-volk, dus daar luister je niet naar. Ik was ongeschoren, zonder strop en ik zei dingen waar ze maar weinig tegenin konden brengen. Niet echt het type voor "Modern Management"...
Nou, dat management ligt nu plat op de bek, ze hebben het zo goed gedaan, zo goed... dat ze nu failliet zijn. Vanwege de crisis... my ass.

Maar goed, nou zal ik me toch niet alsnog gaan opwinden, toch?!?!

Wie gaat er schuil achter bones2001? Ik ben nieuwsgierig...!

Groeten, Fred.

----------


## bones2001

> Wie gaat er schuil achter bones2001? Ik ben nieuwsgierig...!



Ha,
je kent mij als Paul Maas.
Zoals jij in de weer was met stinkende Landrovers, was ik in de weer met
rammelende amerikaanse auto's. :Big Grin:

----------


## Fred van Venetien

Krijgt nou wat...! Jij hier? Paul Maas... die had ik dan weer niet verwacht!
Leuk hoor!!!

Hoe.. Wat... Waarom.... ??? Je snapt de vragen wel toch?!

Groeten,

Fred.

----------


## bones2001

Tja,

eerlijk gezegd heb ik nooit geweten dat jij ook maar iets met de muziekbizz
te maken had, en mischien wist je dat ook niet van mij.
Kunnen we nog wel eens over bomen als onze paden kruisen.

Moet je anders eens een keer langswippen in het Witte Theater,
daar zit ik meestal wel op zondagmiddagen.

Cherio

----------


## Fred van Venetien

Tot over de oren Paul!

Witte theater? Zal ik doen.

Groet,

Fred.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dan hoeft men zich in de Schouwburg Velsen en het Witte Theater in elk geval niet meer het hoofd te breken over een onder-de-prijs-opgave.
Naast de andere verhuurbedrijven in A'dam (West) zijn er in de regio Kennemerland vast ook wel serieuze verhuurbedrijven te vinden, die niet economisch-suicidaal zijn ingesteld.

----------


## seajak

:Smile:  doet tie het?
Vast wel! niet dan toch.

Focus? Jammer is niet meer..... helaas..
over en uit na 30 jaar hard werken!!
Volgens mij hebben jullie er allemaal.. direct of indirect voor gewerkt, ook nog jaren lang.

Jammer dat er zo veel negatieve klanken te horen zijn!!

----------


## rinus bakker

> Jammer dat er zo veel negatieve klanken te horen zijn!!



Hallo *seajack* 
( "zee-jas"? "zie-een-jas"? zie-ajaks"? ) 
Waarom een alias als je hier kennelijk iets wilt gaan verdedigen?
Je zou je ook kunnen afvragen hoe al dat negatieve zo maar opkomt.
IDD - ik heb ook voor de Focus-lichtclub_s_ gewerkt, want we vergeten dat er naast de beide Focussen (Licht = HvdL & Geluid = PM), er ook ooit J&J - een TheaterLicht bedrijf - is opgestart, dat direct onder de G-afdeling kwam te vallen, en moest gaan concureren met die jongens in Utrecht.  
Eind jaren 80 boterde het dus al niet meer *zo-tussen-de-Focussen*.  :Wink: 

Zo kon Focus-Licht ook heel lang en goed (oa. op de Veronica-live klussen in Ahoy') door één deur met Ampco. En laat dat nou weer net de "geluidsboer" geweest zijn, waar Focus-geluid volop mee concurreerde om de echte grote klussen. 
En toen uiteindelijk de restanten van Focus-Lights (begin jaren 90) "_uit het graf werd gesleept_" door Flashlight, werd Jansen&Jansen in één moeite door in de verhuur verder 'verkocht' als de lichtafdeling van Focus (geluid). 
Niets aan gelogen maar wel een tikkie mistig over wat-en-wie-en-waarbij we het hebben als we het nu over "Focus" gaat ...  :Confused: 

Oh ja - en dat harde werken is door heel veel mensen zeker wel gedaan, 
maar zeker ook door een aantal omhoog-gevallen kwezels absoluut niet.
Er waren ook de nodige mensen die er als echte prutser of bluffer (of grove maten-naaier) mee weg konden komen. 
Al ben ik natuurlijk weer de enige die dat schijnt te weten. 
Als er over de dode ook veel aan rottigs bekend is, waarom zou er dan nu plotseling alleen maar goeds verteld moeten worden.
{ Goh ja, die DSB was toch ook zo'n fijne bank nietwaar?  }  :Mad:

----------


## cobi

Iemand al gehoord of de doorstart gaat lukken?

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Iemand al gehoord of de doorstart gaat lukken?



Ik hoorde vanmiddag in de wandelgangen dat Rentall uit Bemmel de inboedel heeft overgenomen.
Meer details weet ik niet.

Iemand meer details over:
Welke inboedel?
Wat gebeurt er met het personeel?
Blijven de inboedel in Amsterdam of verhuist dat naar Bemmel?

----------


## jakobjan

FOCUS - News

hier staat info over de doorstart...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik denk dat er zachtjes aan toch wat verhuurders een beetje beginnen te zweten van die firma die ooit in een kippenhok is begonnen..;-)

----------


## geenstijl21

Dit is het zoveelste bedrijf wat Rentall opslokt.....Voor mij gunstig, hoef ik voor de spullen niet meer naar Amsterdam te rijden.

----------


## Fred van Venetien

Als je veel opslokt, moet je hard boeren...

----------


## jakobjan

Ja Fred,  maar dan MOET je wel boeren,  als je dat niet doet,  krijg je lucht in je maag, en barst je naar verloop van tijd ook...

Maar Focus houdt dus nog niet geheel op te bestaan..  zover ik het lezen kan

----------


## Cake Music NL

Tuurlijk, de voorraad verkocht, naam verkocht, belasting betaald, banken betaald. En het personeel staat op straat, en de kleine freelancers krijgen de rekeningen van laatste maanden nooit meer betaald en de 3 jodokussen aan de top hebben de regie van het faillisement in handen.

Veel lijken, terwijl de schuldigen morgen een nieuwe hut beginnen.
De mensen waar het echt om draaide blijven achter met schulden !

En Rent-all zet iedereen bijna op straat en gaat de regie doen vanuit het verre oosten, ik wens ze veel succes!

----------


## MusicSupport

Info vanuit de overnemende partij: Rent-All

----------


## renevanh

Dus Rent-all koopt alle bende van Focus, Focus heeft hierdoor budget de events afdeling door te starten en gaat die runnen met apparatuur van Rent-all uit het steunpunt in Amsterdam (9 tegen 1 dat dat steunpunt dezelfde locatie is de loods van Focus...).

Kortom: Rent-all red Focus Events (en breid de klantenkring met een serieuze stap uit).

Het blijft jammer dat Focus er niet even een mailtje naar alle freelancers uitgooit met informatie over hoe en wat...

----------


## Fred van Venetien

De enige passende en juiste uitleg komt hier van Cake Music. Over en sluiten....

Klanten kopen? Dat dacht jij... De Stage Holding bepaalt dat lekker zelf wel...

Daaag!

----------


## daviddewaard

dus nu webben we 3 grote mega bedrijven in nederland: Rent-all, ampco holding en EML.
kunnen ze lekker tegen mekaar gaan op concurreren en nog meer onder de prijs gaan werken......

----------


## AJB

Het was wachten op EEN bedrijf dat al die spullen ging kopen, had iemand iets anders verwacht? Er zijn wel meer mega-bedrijven dan hierboven genoemd, maar er zijn slechts enkelen financieel erg gezond. Die curve loopt vrijwel parallel aan de kwaliteit...

Management technisch was Focus een drama en zal dat vast ook blijven. Die "geweldige zakenmensen" hebben bewezen dat ze geen stuiver waard zijn. Jammer dat dit wordt afgewikkeld op mensen die daarin geen blaam treft. Ik vind het super lullig voor alle freelancers en vast personeels leden. Persoonlijk geloof ik niet in mega-bedrijven zonder toppersoneel. Daar moet Bemmel dus heel hard aan gaan werken, anders treft ook hen hetzelfde lot uiteindelijk...

----------


## renevanh

> dus nu webben we 3 grote mega bedrijven in nederland: Rent-all, ampco holding en EML.



Je vergeet wat mij betreft Purple en AED.

Daarnaast ligt de focus van de Ampco/Flashlight holding op een ander gebied dan die van EML en ook weer anders dan die van Rent-all. Elkaar 'wegconcurreren' valt dus nog wel mee.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Je vergeet wat mij betreft Purple en AED.
> 
> Daarnaast ligt de focus van de Ampco/Flashlight holding op een ander gebied dan die van EML en ook weer anders dan die van Rent-all. Elkaar 'wegconcurreren' valt dus nog wel mee.



Als ik zo deze reactie lees vraag ik me af of je wel werkzaam bent in dit wereldje...

----------


## renevanh

> Als ik zo deze reactie lees vraag ik me af of je wel werkzaam bent in dit wereldje...



Komop zeg, als je een beetje weet waar Ampco/Flashlight zich mee bezig houd, weet je dat dat anders is dan wat Focus deed en wat Rent-all doet.
Natuurlijk is er overlap, natuurlijk is er concurrentie, maar de focus ligt echt op een ander punt en dat zal menig werknemer binnen Ampco/Flashlight kunnen beamen (sterker nog: die hebben het mij vertelt, just passing the message).

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Komop zeg, als je een beetje weet waar Ampco/Flashlight zich mee bezig houd, weet je dat dat anders is dan wat Focus deed en wat Rent-all doet.
> .




Komt niet overeen met je eerdere stelling:





> Daarnaast ligt de focus van de Ampco/Flashlight holding op een ander gebied dan die van EML en ook weer anders dan die van Rent-all



In je eerste stelling komt Focus als bedrijf niet voor.

Daarnaast weet zo'n beetje iedereen dat purple en AED er niet echt aan toe doen.

----------


## renevanh

> Daarnaast weet zo'n beetje iedereen dat purple en AED er niet echt aan toe doen.



Het is nochtans Purple die het andere moeilijker maakt opgebied van L'Acoustics en Synco setjes. Wij weten dat Purple misschien geen geniaal werk aflevert en niet gigantisch groot is, maar dat weet de opdrachtgever niet altijd en uiteindelijk kijkt die (veel te vaak) naar het bedrag onderaan de offerte.

----------


## AJB

Wat een flauwekul discussie. Is het de speaker of de lamp die de productie maakt? Maakt het verschil of ik mijn VL500D bij EML inhuur of bij Flashlight? Dat dacht ik toch zeker weten niet! Het verschil zit in een stukje voorbereiding, nauwkeurigheid, veiligheid, vakkennis en creativiteit. Natuurlijk is het verhuurpakket van belang, het is niet voor niets dat ook Rent-All Vari*Lite in haar pakket heeft genomen. Wat het onderscheid maakt?: het personeel. Waar men ter wereld ook een loods bouwt, hoeveel spullen ze er ook inkiepen, voor welk geld ook: it's not in a name!!! Mensen bepalen de kwaliteit en dat geldt van een logistiek manager tot de daadwerkelijke operator. In personeel zit nogal verschil tussen de genoemde bedrijven, al hoort AED hier niet tussen, omdat dit bedrijf uitsluitend leverancier is en geen productiebedrijf.

Midas is inmiddels van Behringer: een merknaam is zo relatief...

PS RenevanH: je moet een klein beetje werken aan je uitspraken. Misschien vind je Purple geen fijn bedrijf, en iedereen mag deze mensen bekritiseren om bedrijfsvoering, maar er lopen op klussen toch ook echt kanjers van freelancers rond. Of er geniaal werk wordt afgeleverd: soms wel, soms niet, maar doe niet te snel dat soort uitspraken. Voor meneer Zinken is het geen belediging: die weet wel beter, maar voor de freelancers is het een flauwe verdachtmaking. Persoonlijk heb ik ladingen kritiek voor erg veel facilitaire bedrijven in Nederland, maar ik ga niet graag over tot het persoonlijk aanpakken van de freelancers, aangezien daar een paar kanjers tussen zitten (oud-personeelsleden van ook Purple draaien toch op dit moment redelijk grote shows).

----------


## moderator

Vriendelijk verzoek om eerst even naar het onderwerp van de discussie te kijken alvorens een reactie te plaatsen, stel je voor dat het nergens over gaat....faillissement van Focus Showequipment is het onderwerp.
_
zoals Jan Akkerman zei: "Aan de muziek lag het niet"_

----------


## renevanh

> PS RenevanH: je moet een klein beetje werken aan je uitspraken. Misschien vind je Purple geen fijn bedrijf, en iedereen mag deze mensen bekritiseren om bedrijfsvoering, maar er lopen op klussen toch ook echt kanjers van freelancers rond. Of er geniaal werk wordt afgeleverd: soms wel, soms niet, maar doe niet te snel dat soort uitspraken.



Check  :Wink: 

Mijn ervaring met zijn niet zo denderend, maar je hebt compleet gelijk.

----------


## Rolandino

Die kanjers van freelancers hebben in feite niet direkt te maken met het bedrijf ! Ze worden voor de klus ingehuurd omdat het bedrijf zelf geen goede mensen ervoor heeft.

Leve de freelancers ! Extern personeel levert vaak goed werk op voor een betreffend bedrijf.

Mijn mening over dit topic is dat het NIET goed is dat Rental alles heeft overgenomen.

Het zou beter geweest zijn dat alles gewoon verkocht wordt aan de andere bedrijven zodat er gezonder gewerkt wordt.

Nu pakt een grote jongen alles over en deze uitgaven moeten toch snel weer terug verdient worden waardoor er echt wel met  het eindprodukt aan de prijs wordt gedacht.

Nu nog meer in eigen hand ipv inhuren bij collega bedrijf ! 

Maar goed dat is mijn mening.

De markt wordt er niet gezonder op !

Toch denk ik dat het nu zwaarder wordt voor rental op een of andere manier.

Zo zie je maar weer dat er geen ruimte wordt gecreert voor nieuwe of kleinere bedrijven die zich omhoog willen werken.

Het zijn toch altijd de grote jongens die alles overnemen terwijl juist deze grote jongens vaak afhankelijk zijn van de freelancers die altijd onderaan zullen blijven terwijl hun de kwaliteit leveren aan de klant en de luie donders op kantoor het geld verdienen.

als bij een project de organisatie een bepaald technicus wilt hebben kan deze alleen bij verhuurfirma besteld worden want rechtstreeks mag niet ! anders wordt het gehuurde weer duurder of valt het contract weg.

Dit soort bedrijven hebben mss wel de middelen om spullen te kopen enzo maar vaak zijn deze bedrijven afhankelijk van de freelancers.

Waarom die freelancers niet meer de ruimte geven met eigen apperatuur ?

Reden dan valt bij deze bedrijven de omzet een stuk terug.

Voorbeeld is Bedrijf rekent voor technicus 500 en diegene die kwaliteit levert krijgt maar 250. maw bedrijf verdient nog eens 250 op het werk wat een ander levert. Terwijl de freelancer in kwestie rechtstreek 200 meer kan vangen wat zijn prestatie waard is.

----------


## moderator

Wanneer handel eerlijk was geweest was er geen oorlog in de wereld, en leefden we met z'n allen hand in hand, rookten we plantjes of gebruikten we de hele dag andere geestverruimende middelen.

Gelukkig is bij jou het besef binnengedrongen dat de economie niet op basis van gelijkheid maar van handigheid en mogelijkheden werkt.
Hier zijn hele handige rekenmodellen en theorieen over, geen van die modellen houdt rekening met het ruimte maken voor een concurerend bedrijf, gek he...

Faillisement van focus is het onderwerp!!!

----------


## Rolandino

in het ene topic wordt het tegen gesproken en in de andere wordt het toegegeven ! 

Ik maak me daar niet meer druk om.

Ik doe mijn ding die ik moet doen en doe dingen voor een ander verkeerd maar op dat moment voor mij goed.

Zo is de maatschappij nu eenmaal ja ! 

Ikke ikke en de rest kan stikke zeggen ze hier maar onndanks dit ben ik toch van mening dat het op een andere manier BETER kan zeker op lang termijn ! 

Ik ben gewoon van mening dat we elkaar nodig hebben samen staan we sterk.

Maar goed, BACK ON TOPIC ! 

Op zich prima dat iemand in deze tijd deze stap heeft durven nemen.

Wat ik vaak jammer vindt dat is dat vaak bij failissementen dat de oude eigenaars gewoon zonder problemen de dag erop weer verder kunnen gaan.

----------


## renevanh

> Mijn mening over dit topic is dat het NIET goed is dat Rental alles heeft overgenomen.



Dat weet ik niet...

Voor Focus betekend het dat ze kunnen blijven bestaan, wat voor de grote klanten (Joop van de Ende bijvoorbeeld) best geruststellend moet zijn. Ze kunnen gewoon bij Focus blijven die hun materiaal weer huren bij Rent-All zonder het risico te lopen dat de klant rechtstreeks naar Rent-All gaat, want die doen geen producties.

Het nadeel is natuurlijk dat Focus niet of nauwelijks meer kan spelen met sponsoring of onder de prijs een product aanbieden. Voor zowel Focus kan dit een nadeel zijn, maar zeker voor de klanten, die gaan nu hoogstwaarschijnlijk meer betalen.

Overigens ben ik nog altijd vreselijk nieuwsgierig hoe het zit met het personeel van Focus en hoe Focus nu verder gaat. Puur als evenementenbureau of blijven ze producties doen met ingehuurd materiaal en freelancers?

----------


## Lala

> Dat weet ik niet...
> 
> Voor Focus betekend het dat ze kunnen blijven bestaan, wat voor de grote klanten (Joop van de Ende bijvoorbeeld) best geruststellend moet zijn. Ze kunnen gewoon bij Focus blijven die hun materiaal weer huren bij Rent-All zonder het risico te lopen dat de klant rechtstreeks naar Rent-All gaat, want die doen geen producties.



Sinds wanneer niet meer dan?

Ik persoonlijk vind het niet erg dat Rent-All het spul heeft. Tenminste op een paar minuten rijden afstand nog wat VL`s beschikbaar!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Voor Focus betekend het dat ze kunnen blijven bestaan, wat voor de grote klanten (Joop van de Ende bijvoorbeeld) best geruststellend moet zijn.



Faillissement en daarna doorstart/overgekocht noem jij geruststellend!?! Jongen, wat kan je toch wegl*llen in de ruimte. Denk je dat ze niet wakkergeschud zijn dat het GOED mis is daar? Zou wel even 3x nadenken voordat ik m'n producties liet afhangen van een bedrijf dat blijkbaar zo goed in de stront zit.





> Ze kunnen gewoon bij Focus blijven die hun materiaal weer huren bij Rent-All zonder het risico te lopen dat de klant rechtstreeks naar Rent-All gaat, want die doen geen producties.



Rent-All doet geen producties? Haha. Zoals al eerder gevraagd: Werk jij wel in "het wereldje"?

----------


## Mike Manders

> ...of onder de prijs een product aanbieden.



hier zouden de grote firma's nu eens mee moeten stoppen..

----------


## Gast1401081

> hier zouden de grote firma's nu eens mee moeten stoppen..



waarom zouden ze? als ze na de klus toch de laatste centen er wel weer bij weten te lullen...

( ja, maar meneer de klant, die microfoon stond niet in de offerte, en die monitor stond noiet in de offerte, en we zouden maar 8 uur productie draaien, en dat werd 11 uur, omdat de zanger van dat bandje niet op tijd was) 

offeh : de mooiste van de laatste 5 jaar ( hier in twente..) : Sorry meneer de klant, maar in de offerte hebben we het licht niet meegenomen, kijk maar, alleen de geluidsofferte is uit de printer gekomen.. het bedrag moet dus verdubbeld worden....

----------


## Mike Manders

ja, dat moeten ze ook zelf weten, maar als iedereen nou eens normale prijzen ging hanteren, dan kon ook iedereen geld verdienen. dat is eigenlijk wat ik bedoel.
en dan werd er misschien ook eens vaker fatsoenlijk personeel ingehuurd.

----------


## AJB

Ik denk dat de voorgestelde verandering nooit gaat plaatsvinden, omdat er dan altijd iemand als eerste een risico moet nemen...

Laten we het simpeler stellen: we koppelen het personeel los van de materie. Of terwijl: wij als freelancers gaan alleen nog maar voor kwaliteit, de bedrijven leveren alleen nog maar spullen. Dan ben je er toch? Tevens speel je dan in op de letterlijke marktbehoefte: er is namelijk steeds minder vraag naar technici, en steeds meer vraag naar creatieve mensen. It's all about the product...

----------


## Gast1401081

gewoon als freelancers één afspraak maken: betaling ALTIJD binnen 14 dagen. Zo Niet : vermelding op een zwarte lijst, waarna het bedrijf NeverNooit meer een freelancer kan huren. En vooral je vriendjes in de gaten houden dat ze niet stiekem toch onder de prijs, tegen late betaling, etc gaan werken...


Eigen schuld, dikke buld. Stoppen met Freelancen, en allemaal een parttime vaste aanstelling lospeuteren.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Dat van die zwarte lijst kan ik me wel in vinden maar dan wel onder strikte regels en de betalings termijn op 30 dagen . Maar ja zal wel weer niet lukken daar een heleboel mensen het moeilijk vinden om een klant voor het hoofd te stoten met dreigementen en omdat misbruik van dit middel wel erg makkelijk is .
Aan de andere kant weten de bedrijven dit en die maken hier ook weer misbruik van door het zo lang mogelijk te rekken qua betaling .

----------


## geenstijl21

Ik ben het zeker eens met ********sound...

Voor de rest vind ik het een hoop geklaag om eigenlijk helemaal NIETS!

Wat jullie hier onder beschrijven: ZO WERKT DE ECONOMIE IN ELK LAND! ONDERNEMEN IS RISICO LOPEN! NIET KLAGEN MAAR DRAGEN!

Het is heel erg vervelend voor de mensen die werken bij Focus en voor de freelancers die geen geld vangen. 

Maar laten we elkaar geen mietje noemen: Een freelancer is een zelfstandige ondernemer die ook net als de rest van de bedrijven soms een groot financieel risico draagt.

Betaling binnen 14 dagen vind ik aan de krappe kant, maar staat er na 30 dagen niets op je bankrekening dan zou ik toch stoppen met werken voor dat bedrijf!

----------


## renevanh

> Rent-All doet geen producties? Haha. Zoals al eerder gevraagd: Werk jij wel in "het wereldje"?



Jij roept dit, Rent-All zelf roept dat ze geen producties doen... wie moet ik dan geloven???!

Ik krijg de laatste tijd veel informatie via via die steeds vaker niet klopt met wat je van een persoon/bedrijf zelf verneemt.
Als ik dit soort uitspraken doe weet ik dat ze van een betrouwbare bron komen, in dit geval Rent-All zelf.

----------


## Lala

Vreemde bron dan.....

----------


## jans

_





 Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door **************


waarom zouden ze? als ze na de klus toch de laatste centen er wel weer bij weten te lullen...

( ja, maar meneer de klant, die microfoon stond niet in de offerte, en die monitor stond noiet in de offerte, en we zouden maar 8 uur productie draaien, en dat werd 11 uur, omdat de zanger van dat bandje niet op tijd was) 

offeh : de mooiste van de laatste 5 jaar ( hier in twente..) : Sorry meneer de klant, maar in de offerte hebben we het licht niet meegenomen, kijk maar, alleen de geluidsofferte is uit de printer gekomen.. het bedrag moet dus verdubbeld worden....



_ 

Zo werkt het in veel andere branches ook. Heel laag inschrijven en trachten elk extra boutje moertje en dergelijke extra in rekening te brengen.
Heb zelf ook liever een nette prijs waarbij je niet zeurt over een extra microfoon, die je toch voor de zekerheid had meegenomen. Soms kan het echter niet anders omdat je weet dat de conculega  wel zo met de klant omgaat.

----------


## Crabje

Ik ben getipt eens dit forum te lezen, tot mijn verbazing lees ik sommig commentaar.
Hoe kun je zo uit de school klappen..probeer zelf eens een bedrijf als focus/rentall eml of purple te krijgen. De meeste hebben niet eens in de gaten wat er allemaal op je dak komt. Iemand van 22 jaar die uitklapt over deze bedrijven.. schaam je..en ga je best doen om in deze wereld een plaats te krijgen zonder zo te praten over top bedrijven. Ik ben blij dat ik nu ingelogd ben en kan zien wie zich zo gedraagd..Ik zal er aan denken als het winter is en jullie bellen of er nog werk is.

Zo dat ben ik kwijt!!! 

Crabje !!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik zou zeggen welkom!

Met zo'n schrijven, kun je meteen hier jezelf voorstellen..;-)

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...orstellen.html

----------


## Crabje

Nou ben aangemeld en voorgesteld op de site , je zult me dan vanaf nu ook regelmatig tegen gaan komen.. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Rent-All BV neem de inboedel over van Focus. 
Focus Advanced Event Technology zal een doorstart maken 
en zal hun kern activiteiten continueren."

Ik krijg bijna een deja-vu:
Vul voor Focus de naam Haine Audio in, 
en zet in plaats van Rent-All de naam AED.

En wat zijn die kernactiviteiten dan als de kern verdwenen is?
Want van verhuurbedrijf is Focus (wow - wat weer een prachtig opgeklopte blah-blah-naam! Wat is er daar invredesnaam zo 'advanced' aan?) het nu een inhuurbedrijf geworden. 
Gewoon een koude sanering afgedwongen door een grote economische recessie gecombineerd met slecht management.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ..."  vanuit Voorstellen.." .
> 
> Het verhaal van focus is zuur voor de mensen die geld tegoed hadden, zuur voor de bedrijven waar inhuur is gedaan is. Prachtig dat er een bedrijf als rentall/ EML of APR is die de mensen aan de gang wil houden bij Focus. 
> Vergeet niet dat er buiten de mensen om die daar werken er vaak een heel gezin achter zit die nu ook met een probleem zit. Dat ze iets niet goed hebben gedaan staat voorop.. voorop staat ook dat ze nu door kunnen.
> 
> Vind niet dat je als klein bedrijf , waar vaak arbo regels niet worden gehanteerd, uren worden overschreden, materiaal niet wordt gekeurd..af mag geven over dit soort bedrijven...freelancers hoe hebben jullie zolang op je geld kunnen wachten.. sorry hoor maar na 30 dagen moet je wel je geld hebben gehad.( is bij ons wel zo ... dat was de eerste tip!! )
> 
> Dus stel je voor wie ik ben.!!



ff voor de goeie orde : de vaste (loondienst) medewerkers worden allemaal door UWV voorzien van de laatste drie maanden loon, en een iets minder vette uitkering. Die gezinnen zullen niet verhongeren, hoor.. en huisuitzettingen zie ik ook nog niet zo 123 gebeuren. De freelancers hebben daarentegen gewoon pech gehad, letterlijk en figuurlijk. 

de vraag is meer wat er met de orderportefeuille gebeurt. Wie gaat daar mee verder? 

enne, binnen de betalingstermijn betalen is meer uitzondering dan regel, onlangs nog met een deurwaarder gedreigd voor een gemeente,  73 dagen uiteindelijk.

Enne, als ik wist wie je was had ik je echt in januari gebeld...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Enne, als ik wist wie je was had ik je echt in januari gebeld...



En februari, maart, april, mei, juni, augustus, september, oktober, november en december....;-)

Als je juli mist, dat was een vakantie maand..;-)

Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik denk dat dit toch een nette overname is...Wat al eerder gezegd is, je moet het maar aandurven in deze tijden...

----------


## renevanh

> Hoe kun je zo uit de school klappen..probeer zelf eens een bedrijf als focus/rentall eml of purple te krijgen. De meeste hebben niet eens in de gaten wat er allemaal op je dak komt. Iemand van 22 jaar die uitklapt over deze bedrijven.. schaam je..en ga je best doen om in deze wereld een plaats te krijgen zonder zo te praten over top bedrijven.



Moet ik me aangesproken voelen?

Dit topic dreigt nogal in een welles/nietes discussie te vervallen en hoewel me dat niet de bedoeling lijkt wil ik hier toch even op reageren.

We hebben allemaal meningen over alle bedrijven. Sommige zeggen dat (wat ongenuanceerder), andere niet.
Wat mij betreft maakt leeftijd hierbij niks uit. Er zijn genoeg jongens van 22 die een prima lopend bedrijf hebben, er zijn er ook die nog altijd werkloos zijn na 6 jaar geleden gestopt te zijn met de middelbare school.
Ok, dan praat je dan niet over bedrijven in de orde van grote als Purple of Rent-All, maar het loopt wel.

Hoewel ik niet tot deze groep behoor (het loopt, zeker op het moment gewoon k*t) heb ik wel degelijk een idee wat er bij zo'n bedrijf komt kijken. Daarnaast ben ik prima instaat mijn ervaringen te delen. Zoals eerder in dit topic me al werd aangeraden (na aanleiding van een iets te ongenuanceerde uiting over Purple, die nog gewoon te lezen is want ik ga niet schijnheilig mij fouten herstellen) ben ik soms wat te ongenuanceerd. In reallife kun je dat met lichaamstaal en intonatie relativeren, op het internet lukt dat niet zo goed en daar stinkt iedereen wel eens in.

We hebben allemaal andere ervaringen met allerlei bedrijven, zowel groot als klein. Laten we elkaar op z'n minst de ruimte geven die ervaringen te delen en een eventuele mening over een bedrijf die daardoor ontstaat te kunnen uiten. Zolang dit gebeurd zonder specifiek mensen te noemen (of ze nou wel of niet in staat zijn zich hier te verdedigen) vind ik dat dat moet kunnen. Het is niet om elkaar zwart te maken, het is om elkaar een beeld te geven hoe het ook kan gaan in 'dit wereldje'.
Maar: laten we dan ook eerlijk zijn tegen onszelf en niet interessant proberen te doen zonder iets te vertellen. Als Pietje roept dat ie volledige producties doet voor Rent-All... mij best (heeft daar alleen iemand niet helemaal de waarheid tegen mij gesproken), als Jantje roept dat hij gisteren mee heeft mogen helpen speakers tellen op Lowlands... leuk. Maar ga alsjeblieft niet een 'ik hou je in de gaten en als je belt krijg je geen werk' mentaliteit aannemen, dat is kinderachtig.

En wat betreft Focus:

*rinus bakker wrote:*




> En wat zijn die kernactiviteiten dan als de kern verdwenen is?
> Want van verhuurbedrijf is Focus (wow - wat weer een prachtig opgeklopte blah-blah-naam! Wat is er daar invredesnaam zo 'advanced' aan?) het nu een inhuurbedrijf geworden. 
> Gewoon een koude sanering afgedwongen door een grote economische recessie gecombineerd met slecht management.



You nailed it!

----------


## Rolandino

dit topic doet wel stof opwaaien.

Het mooie ervan is dat als er iemand komt te overlijden wordt er alleen maar goeds over diegene gepraat maar hier gaat een bedrijf " dood " en wordt hierna nog meer de grond in gestampt.

Geeft toch wel aan dat er bij dat bedrijf iets aan de hand was of is geweest.

Alleen het rare op dit forum is dat in het ene topic dit soort problemen of inzicht wordt afgezeken en in het andere weer wordt aangemoedigd.

Bedrijven zoals Focus AED Rentall enz zal ik nooit afkraken of afzeiken maar wil wel eraan toegeven dat dit soort bedrijven vaak de kleinere kapot maken, kunnen maken en willen maken ( zeker de bedrijven die hun in de weg staan terwijl je met samenwerken met deze bedrijfjes verder zullen komen als ze kapot concureren en zelf idd onder de prijs gaan werken.

Maar goed Ik zal ze nooit gaan inhuren want de klussen die ik niet aan zou kunnen zeg ik netjes tegen de klant sorry succes met verder zoeken. Voor dit soort klussen moet je bij de grotere zijn.

Ik ga me er niet tussen mengelen waarom niet ?

in het verleden veel gedaan met een aantal projecten ism een groot verhuur bedrijf ( ik neem de klus , huur een ervaren bedrijf aan om het uit te voeren ) en wat blijkt vaak :

Bedrijf dat je inhuurt werkt niet zoals je gewend bent van dat bedrijf omdat ze nu voor jou naam staan te werken zodat ik als verhuurder het gezeur krijgt van de klant ( het is ook immers mijn klant ) 

Klant is aan het einde van produktie niet tevreden ( ik ook niet natuurlijk van de gang van zaken ) maar ik heb een boze klant die niet meer bij mij terug komt. Maar klus erop staat bedrijf die ik had ingehuurt lekker zijn werk te verrichten op bij die boze klant ! En dan blijkt nog dat de prijs nog lager is als wat wij hadden afgesproken.

Maar goed dat is mij meerdere malen gebeurt met de grotere bedrijven omdat hun de klanten niet konden krijgen en via een klein bedrijf in aanraking komen en daarna toeslaan ! 

Dat is de werktechniek tegenwoordig maar op lange termijn hou je dit niet vol.

Ik blijf lekker bij de dingen die ik alleen afkan en dat houdt mij al ruim 17 jaar aan het eten en drinken. en daar ben ik trots om.

Niet groter voordoen als ik ben wat veel bedrijven wel doen ! 

er zijn genoeg bedrijven die een dagdeel boven jouw deel gaan gooien waardoor je via bedrijf A meer oplevert ( BV 500 Euro per dag ) terwijl diegene het werk verricht maar 250 beurt en dat nog eens winst maken op iemand die niet eens in loondienst is Sorry maar dat is oplichterij want de klant van bedrijf A kan ook voor dezelfde klus met dezelfder kwaliteit een faktuur rechtstreeks krijgen van de prijs die de freelancer krijgt van bedrijf A 

Kan het mss allemaal fout hebben maar op deze manier zullen er in de toekomst meer bedrijfjes naar de klote gaan zeker op lanige termijn

De grotere zullen idd gaan winnen maar dan wel met de kwaliteiten van de kleinere bedrijfjes !

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik verbaas me over het feit dat onze *voetballer* zo goed denkt te weten hoe deze business in elkaar steekt. Als zit ie wel volgens mij wel _heel erg naar zijn eigen navel te kijken_. Want technisch producentje spelen is toch weer wat anders dan als facilitair verhuurbedrijf opereren. 
Haal je die twee vaak door elkaar, dan is het resultaat vaak heel naar....

Dat de grotere altijd maar zouden winnen is geen natuurwet - behalve in de olie-industrie en banken sector misschien. En Focus is daar zelf een mooi voorbeeld van.
Net zo min is het een natuurwet dat de kleinere bedrijfjes per definitie meer(?) of betere(?) kwaliteit(en) in huis zouden hebben dan de grotere.
Het enige dat voor kleine bedrijven geldt is dat er meer direct toezicht op de kwaliteit het werk zal zijn door de eigenaar/dga ervan. Want hij/zijn doorloopt vaak alle stadia van een productie - van 1e klantkontakt tot aan het voorbereiden, bouwen en draaien van de show en het maken en versturen van de rekening.  
_Bij de grote jongens is dat over meer schijven verdeeld._ 
_En bij een goed ge-oliede heel grote winkel_ _zijn de mensen in al die geledingen veel meer een specialist / beter opgeleid op hun eigen specifieke werkgebied, en lopen de kontakten intern en extern via heel heldere lijnen._
*Back-on-topic:*
En dat_ laatste_ is mij waar het vooral op mis ging bij die winkel uit A'dam West.
_De olie ontbrak, de vakkennis was onvoldoende en de communicatie intern was 'ietwat chaotisch'._

----------


## Rolandino

Wat er ook mis is gegaan is zonde voor de entertainment wereld.

Gelukkig wordt het overgenomen en de show goes continu nu  maar hopen dat het een goed overname is voor rentall.

HAd liever een openbare verkoop gezien zodat de kleinere mss voor een leuke prijs een goede set had kunnen kopen met eventueel een klus erbij van focus ! 

Maar zoals het spreekwoord zegt van geld kun je geld maken komt hier weer tot zijn recht.

Wie het meeste kan investeren maakt een grotere kans om verder te komen MITS niet alleen de aankoop goed moet zijn maar ook je werk wat je levert ! 

Mooiste kombinatie vindt ik als mensen met geld samenwerken met mensen met kennis.

Er zijn ook mensen die goede spullen hebben maar er niet mee kunnen werken. Er zijn  ook goede mensen met slechte spullen !

----------


## AJB

Wat een gezeik... Het grappige aan de "grote" bedrijven die het niet begrepen hebben, is dat een soort geheime vertegenwoordiger altijd uber-heilig gaat vertellen over de geweldige werkwijze van het bedrijf. Aangezien je dit anoniem doet, heb je toch reden om jezelf te verbergen... Daarnaast zijn er niet veel grote bedrijven die het ECHT begrepen, in facilitaire zin, personele zin en financiële zin. Simpel: de markt is door deze geweldige grote jongens knap onder druk gezet.

Roepen dat deze mannen zielig zijn, hun best doen en ook medelijden verdienen, roept bij mij maar 1 reactie op; fl*kker een eind op! Facilitaire bedrijven hebben de afgelopen jaren 90% van alle producties omgezet in eenheidsworst, zonder sprankje creativiteit, vechtend om prijs, afgezet personeel en marges. Geen investering in mensen, klanten en kwaliteit. Dus bespaar dit forum het slappe geneuzel, de leugens en de omkeringen: blijf vooral lezen, maar val niemand lastig met input. Die is slecht voor je bedrijf, of simpelweg gelogen. Vandaar misschien de anonimiteit?

----------


## Fred van Venetien

> Rent-All BV neem de inboedel over van Focus. 
> Focus Advanced Event Technology zal een doorstart maken 
> en zal hun kern activiteiten continueren."
> 
> Ik krijg bijna een deja-vu:
> Vul voor Focus de naam Haine Audio in, 
> en zet in plaats van Rent-All de naam AED.
> 
> En wat zijn die kernactiviteiten dan als de kern verdwenen is?
> ...



Op de kop! Van de spijker dan... en ik krijg die déjà vu niet, ik heb hem!

Hoewel ik vraagtekens zet bij de recessie als oorzaak. Wel als excuus, maar als oorzaak...? Echt niet...
Ik heb de een na de andere manager zien vertrekken, allemaal lieten ze hun eigen schade achter. Meestal in de vorm van verdwenen klanten, maar ook in de vorm van verdwenen personeel. Toen kwamen de huidige ex-mannetjes... met hun Haine voorgeschiedenis. De koers was gezet. Exact zoals eerder bij Haine... eerst het wegwerken van alle mondige en dus lastige medewerkers, het neerzetten van een voor de buitenwereld "snel" uiterlijk, denk aan de reclame op de vrachtwagens (alsof er ook maar iemand zal beslissen na het zien van deze teksten; laat ik eens wat lampen gaan huren...), kortom, dit is het geschikt maken voor verkoop... Dan een potentiële "klant" vinden, afspraken mee maken, en vervolgens een faillissement... gevolgd door een overname. Degeen die overneemt koopt delen, of de hele toko, en gaat vrolijk verder met de, niet onbelangrijke, klanten van de overleden patiënt...

Echter, werkt dat in ons vak echt zo? Ik denk het toch niet. Het lijkt mij sterk dat bijvoorbeeld de Stageholding nu vrolijk verder gaat met de nieuwe eigenaar. Daar is historisch gezien ook weinig reden voor. Ooit was er de verbinding tussen Joop, Robin en Piet Meekel. Deze relatie was, tezamen met de juiste prijs, een reden tot loyaliteit jegens elkaar. Daar heeft Focus door kunnen groeien tot het formaat van 10 jaar geleden. Wat is daar dan nu nog van over? Tegenwoordig komen alle aanvragen ook bij APR terecht, en waarschijnlijk ook bij anderen... Daar was destijds geen sprake van, Focus, regelmatig in samenwerking met RR, leverde geluid. Toen Jansen en Jansen werd opgericht, werd er ook steeds meer licht verhuurd. Dit is hoe het ongeveer was, en dit systeem van gunning is niet, door de nu ex-directie, in stand gehouden. Ze hebben de klanten kunnen houden door altijd de laagste prijs af te geven... Maar dit houd geen stand, zoals gebleken.

En breek me de bek helemaal niet open over de keuzes die nu reeds door Rentall zijn gemaakt. Ze hebben exact het advies van de ex-directeur overgenomen, zoveel is duidelijk... De lastige mannen zijn weg. Dat dat de mannen zijn waar de laatste klanten nog wel voor kwamen, doet schijnbaar  niet terzake... of is op z'n minst verkeerd ingeschat.
Dryhire echter, is iets anders dan een musical van geluid en licht voorzien. Voor dit soort verhuur heb je een team nodig die alles weet van de klant, de designers en de musical. En de techniek niet te vergeten. En laten nou juist deze mensen op straat staan... ongelofelijk! Kijk naar APR met zijn onwaarschijnlijk kundige en professionele planning, productie en logistieke medewerkers... Misschien niet altijd naar mijn zin, maar wel zeer professioneel.
Maar goed, juist met deze mannen zal de concurrentie alleen maar blij zijn. Die belden reeds de volgende morgen om afspraken te maken... En een aantal zullen de overstap echt gaan maken... De musical-markt, en een klein deel van de evenementenmarkt liggen open, mannen sla je slag!

Nou, laat ik dan toch nog even voorspellend afsluiten: Kansloos, deze overname. Op deze manier tenminste. Let maar op... En weet dan ook, ik heb al eens eerder iets voorspeld. En ook dat hebben we waar zien worden rond de 19e november... Next!

Groet.

PS: Als je iets te klagen hebt over dit schrijven, doe dat dan met je naam erbij! Dan reageer ik, anders kun je een boom in...

----------


## Gast1401081

misschien is de overname fiscaal gezien wel interessanter dan commercieel gezien, maar dat maakt een liquiditeit voorlopig weer ff vlottend...

----------


## Nit-Wit

SLimme keuze van Rent-all mijn inziens:

Er is gewoonweg teveel materiaal op de markt, hierdoor is het aanbod groter dan de vraag. met als gevolg de huidige markt waar soms tegen danwel onder de kostprijs gewerkt word. Ja, helaas, het is waar.

Rentall had ook niet kunnen kopen, dan had een ander het zeker wel gedaan.

Erger was nog een doorstart geweest op last van de schuldeisers: je krijgt dan helemaal een prijsvechter die voor nog lagere (absurde) prijzen gaat werken puur en alleen om de schuldeisers op korte termijn te verlossen van hun "verlies".

Blij dat het bij een groot bedrijf terecht is gekomen. 

Uiteraard, de concurrentie blijft.

----------


## moderator

Lesje relativiteit: PRG knuffelt met Procon, das pas een kudde huuritems!

----------


## jakobjan

@mod
 Knuffelen kun je dat al niet meer noemen..  PRG heeft op 9 december Procon overgenomen..    Een wereldwijde Huurschuur..

----------


## rinus bakker

Kijk aan Fred, 
zo zie we elkaar 10 jaar niet, en blijken we toch geheel dezelfde analyse te hebben. 

Over Procon/PRG:
Nadat onze opticien/investeerder/hobbyist in het Duitse bedrijf er in 10 jaar ettelijke 10-tallen miljoenen Euro's op heeft bijgelegd, bij het opkopen van allerlei andere bedrijven. 
Er schijnt nog steeds niet te zijn doorgedrongen dat marktaandeel en winst niet echt dezelfde dingen zijn. En als PRG al te groot / monopolistisch dreigt te worden hebben we altijd nog _een_ mededingings/markt euro-commisaris als Neelie in Brussel. 
Althans laten we hopen dat de nieuwe net zo doortastend zal zijn.

Deze business zit nu eenmaal niet zo in elkaar als vervoeren van bloembollen of maken van stalen bouten. 
Maar er zijn bij dit soort malversaties altijd meer mensen die er flink bij zijn ingeschoten, 
dan die paar (aasgieren) die er wel geld aan overhouden. 
Of Rent-All hiermee een rendabel marktaandeel koopt, is nog maar de vraag.
Want bij al deze ontwikkelingen vergeten we een ding:
De grote (maar ook de kleinere) producenten weten als geen ander hoe ze bedrijven tegen elkaar moeten uitspelen en de prijzen er tot de laatste Euro weten uit te persen. Dat was 15-20 jaar geleden ook al zo, maar toen bestond er een persoonlijke band tussen alle betrokkenen. 
Nu zitten er vaak alleen maar uitknijpers/centenlikkers op al die (dure) kantoren en wordt het facilitaire product zelf steeds vaker vergeten. 
Investeren OK, maar dan niet in de poeha&pats van al die Armani-stropdassen, die in ons vak nog moeten leren wat de kreet Human Capital eigenlijk inhoud. 

Iedereen kan mooie en hele dure spullen kopen, 
maar niet iedereen kan daar ook wat mooi's mee bedenken, 
die dingen ook efficient aanluiten en bedienen 
of er weer wat nieuws en slims mee doen.

----------


## Martincrul

Weet niet of het zo slim is om een bedrijf over te nemen dat door niet al te slimme acties uit het verleden goed personeel, en een goede naam verloren heeft. Kan me nog herrinneren dat ik ze 5 jaar geleden nog regelmatig tegenkwam in het theater en op bedrijfsevenementen en dat er toch een verschuiving heeft plaatsgevonden bij het vertrek van een aantal mensen.
De gezichten die ik de laatste 5 jaar zag waren namelijk andere dan daarvoor, dat is overigens geen comentaar op deze personen maar denk dat het vertrek van mensen wel projecten heeft gekost.

Daarnaast denk ik dat opkopen van het materiaal wel een leuke optie is, mits dit aansluit bij de huidige verhuurvloot. Want om ook een zwik appogee en alcons, aan de vloot toe te voegen als je zelf een beter label voert (L-Acoustics). Of een lading color 575 etc terwijl je eigen voorraad vooral uit veel up to date Martin bestaat?? De rigging uit prolyte en verlinde terwijl je zelf voor de volle 100% voor eurotruss en lodestar gekozen hebt. 

Ik denk dat de grote bedrijven enorme lading materiaal kunnen aanschaffen en het duurste van het duurste kunnen kopen. Maar personeel is vele malen belangrijker. Ik loop nu al een jaar of 10 mee en ben erg blij dat ik een leuke boterham kan verdienen in onze branche. Ook door klussen voor Rentall te doen en in het verleden ook voor Focus, en als deze overname voor meer werk zorgt is dat alleen maar mooi meegenomen. Maar ik denk dat de bedrijven met eigen personeel en een freelancers bestand waar ze regelmatig uit putten iets beter voor deze mensen mogen zorgen. Zon bv'tje laten klappen zet kwaad bloed en terecht kijk maar naar het verleden rond StagePro en een Zekere mens die housefeestjes technisch produceerde.

Er zijn namelijk ook bedrijven die geen enorme hoeveelheden materiaal kopen en voor tonnen investeren in weer een nieuwer .... (vul in: line aray, spot, projector, led scherm, takel systeem). Deze mensen doen ook mooie projecten voor klanten die enkel hen benaderen omdat ze het altijd voor elkaar hebben. Omdat ze leveren wat ze beloven ook al is dat EV of EAW en geen L Acoustics of Meyer. Ook al zijn het 10 mac 250s ipv mac tw1 of 700s. En als de klant het perse wil dan huren ze dat in bij de grote inkopers als AED, VER of Rentall. En die betalen de freelancers dan gewoon binnen 14 dagen en betalen hun personeel gewoon een fatsoenlijk salaris. 

Je kunt een evenement wel managen, en je kunt hele mooie autos laten rijden en dure spullen offreren en leveren maar als je personeel geen uitstraling heeft en de hele dag loopt te kanke*** op de baas en de kapotte niet gecheckte spullen dan wordt die klant ook niet blij.

Terwijl het ook kan zijn dat je personeel/freelancer graag voor je werkt en gewoon zorgt dat het werkt zonder gezeur omdat ze trots zijn op hun werk en het bedrijf waar ze voor staan.

----------


## darco

Ook belgië deelt in de klappen; live5 eventsupport (Meerhout) werd op 09/12/09 failliet verklaard.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ook belgië deelt in de klappen; live5 eventsupport (Meerhout) werd op 09/12/09 failliet verklaard.



Dit is volgens mij alleen een productiefirma die direct inhuurt bij een inpandige rentall company. Uit deze rentall firma is ook de eventsupport live5 ontstaan en zijn los van elkaar.

----------


## renevanh

Ik wil nog heel even terug komen op mijn stelling en stelligheid over Rent-All mbt het uitvoeren van producties.

Ik ben er zojuist achter gekomen dat ik Rent-All en een ander bedrijf door elkaar heb zitten klutsen.
Mijn excuus voor deze stomme fout en hoewel ik het niet ga zitten verwijderen trek ik die uitspraken in.

Gelukkig ben ik niet zo slordig met m'n facturen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinus bakker

En van "dat andere bedrijf" kun je de naam niet noemen?
Dan was je wel vreemd in jouw aanvankelijke stelligheid
en gaan 
die excuses aan Rent-All er wel erg gemakkelijk even tussendoor,
Volgens mij kun je oudere posts ook editen als je daar een reden bij geeft.
Doe je dat niet - dan blijf je Rent-All daarin wel afzeiken,
zeker als je weet dat dat onterecht is ... tikkie lullig toch wel!

----------


## renevanh

> En van "dat andere bedrijf" kun je de naam niet noemen?
> Dan was je wel vreemd in jouw aanvankelijke stelligheid
> en gaan 
> die excuses aan Rent-All er wel erg gemakkelijk even tussendoor,
> Volgens mij kun je oudere posts ook editen als je daar een reden bij geeft.



Ik weet niet of het gepast is de naam van het andere bedrijf hier nu te gaan roepen.
Mijn posts editen kan, maar dan trek ik een deel van de discussie uit z'n verband, dat doe ik liever niet of in overleg met een mod.

Overigens ben ik van mening dat ik Rent-All niet aan het 'afzeiken' ben geweest, ik heb enkel een stelling ingenomen die niet klopte aangaande de bedrijfsvoering en werkzaamheden van Rent-All. Dit excuus is dan ook aan de andere forumgebruikers hier, Rent-All heeft geen aandeel in deze discussie (gehad).

----------


## Gast1401081

misschien een overweging om het te kopen: als iemand anders het gedaan had had je er een concurrent bij gekregen. Nu ben je van een concurrent af..

----------


## geenstijl21

De nieuw bv heet Focus *RIGGING....* vreemd...

https://server.db.kvk.nl/TST-BIN/FU/...T=342645760000

----------


## rinus bakker

HH - dan gaan ze verder met iets 
waar ze vanaf dag één als firma niet bepaald sterk in waren. 

De mensen die daar er wel echt wat van snapten 
werden er door het krakkemikkige kl*te-beleid meestal
zo _depri_ van dat ze in de loop der jaren allemaal zijn vertrokken. 
Niet bepaald een aanbeving voor de toekomst dus.  :Embarrassment: 

Zonder inhuurmensen of inhuurfirma's op dat terrein, was het huilen met de pet op.  :Frown: 
En ik weet ook van een aantal riggers die bij voorkeur NIET 
voor deze Firma met de F werkten.
De sh*t was er nooit goed voor elkaar, ook / juist niet de rigging-sh*t. 
Dat weet ik vanuit het (verre) verleden uit eigen ervaring,
en recentere verhalen die ik hoorde bevestigden dat nog steeds.  :Mad: 

Zou het met een andere naam * - maar dezelfde managers - 
er echt veel beter op worden?   :Confused: 
*"We gaan ons nu focussen op datgene* 
*waar we nooit in uitgeblonken hebben!"* 

Met andere woorden: 
het volgende bankroet staat bij wijze van spreken al haast aangekondigd.

* slappe naam trouwens. Het had daar toch op zijn minst 
"_F.... rigging design concepts & operations_" moeten heten. 

F..... met twee puntjes meer - en je weet waar je aan toe bent.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

[LEFT]Nog eens gekeken bij die firma met de nieuwe opgeklopte naam:
_Citaat:_ [FONT=Times New Roman]" (....)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1) Met pijn in het hart hebben we afscheid genomen van de Slick MB truss. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2) Alle MB truss heeft een nieuwe bestemming gevonden in Amerika. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]3) Hierdoor was er een gat ontstaan in de verhuur. Dit gat is opgevuld met S36R-truss. (...)" [/FONT][/LEFT]

[LEFT]1) Snap ik wel kwa handigheid (een top-truss type!) maar niet kwa leeftijd. 
Van die truss stamden nog veel deeltjes uit midden jaren 80(!), 
in de tijd dat Luc Hemeleers (helaas vorig jaar overleden) 
nog zijn eigen verhuurbedrijf *Luczewerk* had. 
2) LOL. Met de huidige -$ koersen? Welke fopspeen is dit nu weer?  :Confused: 
Maar ja, het staat veel _minder stoer_ om te zeggen dat ze in _Kwezelbekistan_ zijn gedumpt. 
3) Met *dat gat* hebben veel mensen op een andere manier te maken gekregen. 
En de vloek in de kerk is meteen gedaan, want als men in Bemmel helemaal op Eurotruss zit, 
zullen deze Prolyte "oddballs" uit de failliete boedel echt geen lang leven beschoren zijn, en ook snel "naar Amerika" worden gestuurd. 
Hoewel er voor Prolyte natuurlijk ook ruim voldoende gegadigden zullen zijn op het Europese continent.....  :Big Grin: 
Maar ja - dat zijn dan de concurenten van deze Firma Blah Blah![/LEFT]

----------


## renevanh

> [LEFT] Hoewel er voor Prolyte natuurlijk ook ruim voldoende gegadigden zullen zijn op het Europese continent..... 
> Maar ja - dat zijn dan de concurenten van deze Firma Blah Blah![/LEFT]



Ik zeg: PA markt   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PeterZwart

Wellicht een interessante draai aan't verhaal?

Entertainmentbedrijf Focus Showequipment failliet | nu.nl/economie | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl


Kwam het toevallig tegen...


*Entertainmentbedrijf Focus Showequipment failliet     * 

                        Uitgegeven:         19 november 2009 10:48                       Laatst gewijzigd:         19 november 2009 10:47               
* AMSTERDAM - Het bedrijf Focus Showequipment dat de verlichting en het geluid verzorgt van een groot aantal evenementen, is failliet verklaard. Dat heeft curator Marcel Willems donderdag bevestigd.* 

                     Willems verwacht dat het bedrijf een doorstart kan maken en is hierover in overleg met een belangstellende. 
Volgens hem is het nog steeds ''een mooi bedrijf''. Hoewel het faillissement is uitgesproken, blijven de zestig werknemers vooralsnog gewoon aan het werk, aldus Willems.

      Als reden voor het faillissement noemt Willems de crisis, waardoor er minder concerten en evenementen waren.

----------


## moderator

Peter, wellicht had je het onderwerp vanaf de eerste pagina kunnen lezen, dan had je jezelf het kopieer/plak werk kunnen besparen  :Smile:

----------

